# brushless dyno numbers



## never_satisfied (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking for help understanding what all these numbers mean and if they are good or not?
numbers on the can
1355
1346
22.0 33.3
22.1 32.9
22.0 32.9
Dyno sheet.......
constant volt 7.0
Rpm tor watt ef amps
15165 7.0 79 97 11.5
14527 8.0 86 92 13.2
13879 9.0 92 91 14.5
13241 10.0 98 88 15.9
12615 11.1 103 85 17.3
12070 12.0 107 82 18.5

Im just curious what I have here


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

The top numbers are - and + rotor Gauss measurement the bigger the better in spec
the next group is stator resistance and inductance from what I see you have a 17.5 
the next group is actual performance at various rpm ranges

Your rotor is good but if using in spec mid to high 1400's are fairly common lately with thunder power blue and green rotors

Resistance is about average I have seen 21.2 from one TP stator

H


----------



## RUBY (Jul 16, 2002)

22.0 22.1 22.0 are very good numbers for 17.5. Any lower and its illegal.


----------



## never_satisfied (Feb 17, 2010)

Well thanks for the info...I got to try it out lastnight for practice and it was awesome compared to other motors I have


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

what dyno are you using to get your numbers? turbo dyno?


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

wait a minute said:


> what dyno are you using to get your numbers? turbo dyno?


those numbers posted above are from a turbo dyno, most likely a Putnam motor as he puts all that info with his motors.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Seven said:


> those numbers posted above are from a turbo dyno, most likely a Putnam motor as he puts all that info with his motors.


Exactly what I was thinking... A Putnam.

I don't dyno on 7V, but from talking with TP, that's a good one. :thumbsup:


----------

